

Creepstreams: an interactive map of insecure webcam feeds - andrewhyde
http://www.theverge.com/2013/1/22/3902698/trendnet-security-camera-streams-mapped-out

======
andrewhyde
I don't think I've had a more awkward feeling seeing something online ever.
Nope.

